# Username Etymology



## OfficerObie59

I thought I'd be the one to start a random thread for once.

Quite a few times now I've gotten messages from other users asking what my username and avatar is all about. For some of those here, like Koz, the history is obvious. Other times, it seems some of the names, from various police pop culture references are lost on some of the younger users here.

Anyways, if anyone is interested in adding on, please do--I'd be quite interested.

For the record:

*OfficerObie59*

"Officer Obie" was the nickname given of former Stockbridge Police Chief William Obanhein made famous in Arlo Guthrie's 1967 song/hippie rant "Alice's Resturaunt". The song was based in part on the true story where Guthrie and a buddy get locked up by Chief Obanhein for illegal dumping the day after Thanksgiving 1965. Chief Obanhein, pictured in the av, played himself in the 1969 "Alice's Resturant" movie.

While Chief Obanhein is often falsely credited for being the inspiration of Norman Rockwell's "The Runaway", he was the inspiration for Rockwell's 1959 sketch "Policeman With Boys".

Chief Obanhein was on Stockbridge PD for 34 years, a vast majority as chief, retiring in 1984.

He represents the reverence I have for the cops of the Greatest Generation: salty WWII vets came home, put on a a badge and gun to feed their families, and who lived "community policing" because they were part of the community, not just becuase it was the policing style of the moment.

"59" is my court jurisdiction.

- Obie


----------



## screamineagle

My screen name is from one of the units I served with in the Army, the 101st Airborne Division "Screaming Eagles".


----------



## KozmoKramer

While mine is relatively self-explanatory, there is a secondary meaning.

Like just about everyone else on the planet, I am a huge Sein fan.
And Kramer is my favorite character, so I figured I'd use it for a handle.

The secondary part is we named our yellow lab "Kozmo". (Also as homage to Kramer, but we wanted a gitchy spelling.)

So when I was thinking up a user-name, I used my boys name in place of the more precise; "Cosmo" which was the correct spelling of characters name.

Hence; I'm KozmoKramer, THE ASSMAN!
(That assman part just seemed to fit me too.. I mean have you ever met a bigger ass?)


----------



## mikey742

Now mine is really hard to figure out "mikey" is my first name and "742" was my ID number before i got promoted when I joined this site.


----------



## kwflatbed

Mine is fairly easy.

I owned and drove Kenworths for years.

I pulled a flatbed trailer.

Hence kwflatbed


----------



## Cyrix142

Saw ConAir when I was a little kid and thought Cyrus 'The Virus' was a cool character name. 









I was also big into building computers and saw Cyrix motherboards before.










The numbers mean nothing, some site I signed up for back in the day said Cyrix itself was taken and the random numbers were generated by the site.

Pretty boring.


----------



## badgebunny

Nickname since high school has been "bunny". My husband started calling me "badgebunny" and the rest is history. As for my avatar...found it on the net and thought it would be perfect...a "bunny" with an attitude.


----------



## Wiggum_1

I'm a big Simpsons fan, so who else to have as a screen name than Springfield's Top Cop.

The avatar is Jenny McCarthy from a FHM photo shoot, I would kill for Jenny McCarthy.

And my sig is from the Miss Teen USA pagent a few years ago.


----------



## Sam1974

My username is my "name" and my year of birth. 
My avatar is for sniper....lol That's how i imagine he is in real life


----------



## cc3915

CC is for Cape Cod. 3915 is an old cruiser number that i had. Avatar is from the "good old days".


----------



## OfficerObie59

Cyrix142 said:


> Saw ConAir when I was a little kid...


Dude, that movie came out in '97. How old are you? 15?


----------



## 94c

My user name no longer applies although I spent many years working that environment.

But then again, some days I wake up wondering if I'm on drugs.

The avatar is just my way of paying it forward and giving life's direction to those in need.


----------



## Johnny Law

Johnny Law is a generic term, one of the less offensive, for police officer. My avatar is of course the predator. I like to track my prey and strike when they least expect it. Plus how fuckin cool would it be to have refractory camo and a shoulder mounted missile system?


----------



## CTrain

C-Train is a nickname I acquired in high school because of my name (that and "Trainwreck"). My avatar is Sasquatch, because... well... I'm big and awkward, and have been compared to the legendary beast.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

User name... I mean c'mon, that's pretty obvious. 

Akuma is the name of the guy in my avatar... He's pretty badass.


----------



## Nuke_TRT

Nuke_TRT is what I do, and the avatar fits me well, just another monkey in a suit with a gun.


----------



## Mikey682

Mikey682 is my actual first name. The avatar is an artist's rendering of Evanbr33 as a toddler.


----------



## CJIS

User-name= CJIS represents the CJIS Computer Terminals used by law enforcement. I chose the name because I am a computer junkie that likes police work.

Avatar= I like cars but not the ones we drive at work so I created a mock version of what I would like to drive. (Chevrolet Camaro Concept)

Sig= No particular reason but figured it served a purpose of some sort.


----------



## fra444

I have nothing to say here. If I explained it to you, you would know exactly who I am then I would sadly be forced to kill every stinking one of you!!! I don't care for violence so just forget it!

As far as the Av goes its Hill Street Blues character, Mick Belker doing undercover work as a nurse. Funny shit!


----------



## DoD102

Mine is (was) my badge # when I worked for DoD Police. My avatar is obviously Sipowitz from NYPD blue. My hero! 
Hey screamineagle...HOOAH! I was 326th MedBn, 101st AbnDiv 1989/81


----------



## KozmoKramer

fra444 said:


> As far as the Av goes its Hill Street Blues character, Mick Belker doing undercover work as a nurse. Funny shit!


No kidding... All this time I thought that was from a Monty Python vid... lol


----------



## DoD102

hahahahahaha!!


----------



## romeobravogolf

Romeo Bravo Golf are my initials in the phonetic alphabet.

And I'm a member of ALEA, the Airborne Law Enforcement Association with a goal of going into police aviation. With the help of this site, I've realized that there are not a lot of opportunities for that in New England (understatement of the century) so I'm looking out west (CHP, LAPD etc) right now (though took the MA civil service/Trooper test and will soon take the CT Trooper test). I don't have enough flight time to go into CBP as an Air Interdiction Agent but thats an option too that I'm shooting for.


----------



## Guest

My username came about from all of the gangsta rap that I listen to. It's actually my second name on the site... first one was my initials, but 5-0 is WAY cooler. All the trolls love it. My avatar is a moving target, and whatever amuses me at the moment.


----------



## adroitcuffs

My name is self-explanatory as well: adroit cuffs (and yes, I am rather adroit when I need to be  )

My avatar is a pic I took of a kangaroo who was sniffing my camera when I was in Australia for the World Games. Anyone who knows me knows that I love 'roos 'cause they're cute AND tasty!!


----------



## fra444

LMAO!! Here we go with the Roo saute again!!


----------



## Guest

Delta 784 was my old radio call sign, until they redistricted the city and added two more sectors, so my call sign now is actually Delta 783, but I'm too lazy to change it.

Plus, that might confuse all the _Patriot Ledger_ reporters.


----------



## StbbrnMedic

My family, and pretty much anyone who knows me well, knows I'm a very stubborn person. So, years ago when I first needed to figure out an email address, STBBRN seemed perfect. I've actually had a vanity plate on my car that said the same thing.
The medic part is easy. Am one.

As for the av.... Just thought it was a cute pic, although I'm thinking I may need a change.


----------



## CJIS

stbbrnmedic said:


> as for the av.... Just thought it was a cute pic, although i'm thinking i may need a change.


*Swine flu!!!*


----------



## fra444

StbbrnMedic said:


> My family, and pretty much anyone who knows me well, knows I'm a very stubborn person.


REALLY?! NO KIDDING!!


StbbrnMedic said:


> As for the av.... Just thought it was a cute pic, although I'm thinking I may need a change.


 See and I always thought you were trying to get hired by a police Air Wing!!


----------



## StbbrnMedic

CJIS said:


> *Swine flu!!!*


LMAO!!! Excellent CJIS!
Was just tired of the pig. Time for it to go. lol
If it worked, my new av is our little pup Penny. She's a Schipperke who always has a smile on her face. 
She is in charge, and the big dog knows it, even though she can fit Penny's whole head into her mouth.



fra444 said:


> REALLY?! NO KIDDING!!


Bite Me!


----------



## Guest

I love Jeeps! I always have and always will

I fell in love with my first boyfriend for the simple reason that he had a Jeep and I loved that thing. Yup, I'm sure that is why I dated that guy. My avatar shows that I love red ones. I'll always have a juicy, red Jeep.


I plan to bring home as much fun stuff as possible.


----------



## fra444

> I'll always have a juicy, red Jeep.
> 
> I plan to bring home as much fun stuff as possible.


And with those two little lines we all learned ALOT about you Jeepy! LMAO!!


----------



## Dazy5

Dazy is my dogs name, and I've always used 5 at the end. No specific reason.


----------



## Guest

What a great dog picture, *Dazy5*!!!


----------



## Dazy5

Thanks! She was right by the window, so there camera phone brought out only one side of her.

This is my favorite pic of her as a pup.


----------



## Guest

LawMan3 said:


> ooo is that you showin off some leg daze?!


Either someone has skills with photoshop... or that dog is getting her HUMP on!


----------



## Dazy5

LMAO!!!! Yes it is..... 



5-0 said:


> Either someone has skills with photoshop... or that dog is getting her HUMP on!


Whoa there!!! I don't think so!


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

Got to see the Dazy5 Dukes at last!


----------



## TopCop24

TopCop came from the old CBS show TopCops back in the late 80s/early 90s. 24 was the number I used in sports growing up. I took my Avator picture from opening day 2008 after the Sox won the World Series from Section 42 row 9.


----------



## NewEngland2007

I like a screen name to be simple and generic and NewEngland2006 was just random. Though it didn't take too long on the site for me to be grateful that it wasn't gender specific.


----------



## SinePari

My username is what I use all over the net. It's Latin for _Without Equal_. I like coffee with Splenda, or even plain ol' sugar...but never that nasty crap Equal. I've had to explain that to the undocumented workers at Dunks in various languages over the years. But what I've discovered is that most of them speak Latin so instead of learning 72 different languages, how about using just one. Hence, Sine Pari.

Avatar is me when I was stationed so far away from Framingham that I used to wear a mustache and no one ever new. The pic in the sig is me undercover playing guitar for Slayer.


----------



## Tuna

The avatar is a pic of friends and I going on safari with my mobile bar. Tuna is what I fish for in late summer. sig. Brass Parrot is the name of the bar I have in the house. "One more at the Brass Parrot" is what I hear from friends when it's getting late.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

USMCMP5811 said:


> Well, let' see. Break it down shotgun style for ya's
> 
> USMC, self explanitary
> 
> MP, is what I did when I served in the Corp
> 
> 5811 is the MOS (Military Occupational Specialty) number for the US Marine Corps Military Police Officer.
> 
> My Avitar, well, That would be my Big Ass Honkin, ******* Diesel truck, and to Show JAP what a real truck is...


lol, I figured the truck was so your special friends would know when you were at the club 



SinePari said:


> My username is what I use all over the net. It's Latin for _Without Equal_. I like coffee with Splenda, or even plain ol' sugar...but never that nasty crap Equal. I've had to explain that to the undocumented workers at Dunks in various languages over the years. But what I've discovered is that most of them speak Latin so instead of learning 72 different languages, how about using just one. Hence, Sine Pari.
> 
> Avatar is me when I was stationed so far away from Framingham that I used to wear a mustache and no one ever new. The pic in the sig is me undercover playing guitar for Slayer.


 youre killin me brother.

Im of Japenese ancestry but I figured calling myself Jap was a bit self loathing so I stretched it out 
Avatar is from a painting of US Army Ranger carrying his buddy out of battle...relates to the Ranger Creed of never leaving a fallen comrade behind.RLTW.


----------



## kttref

KT - Katie
Tref - first 4 letters of my middle name.

SN I've had since I was a kid.

Avatar...if you can't figure it out...you deserve it.


----------



## lpwpd722

Mine is simple, just my initials, where I work and my b-day. So much for imagination. My avatar just fits me and I thought it was cute.


----------



## jbarrett

First Initial. Last Name.
I am neither creative, nor anonymous.
Avatar is my left eye as photographed by my 3 year old.


----------



## GreenMachine

GreenMachine is slang for the NHSP

The avatar is a pic of Vinnie Jones from Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels


----------



## cmagryan

- Username ... I scrambled in 2 seconds, as Nighttrain and I posted what I thought would be a one-time-post years ago. 

- Avatar ... Could be my double - fun girl in a skirt with a long gun.


----------



## fra444

I didnt even know your a girl! lol


----------



## Loyal

Great thread !!! I've often wondered how your user names were devised. Thanks Obie !!


----------



## Deuce

Name given to me by a coworker.

Av, my general feelings toward humanity..

Sig, the pic because I've had enough. The comment is my reply to the wife..


----------



## TGT1898

When I first created an account I worked for LP at Target...not being very creative I came up with TGT1898:

TGT= Target
1898= was the store number I worked out of

The avatar...well, I'm Irish...and for one reason or another I am obsessed with items that display that...


----------



## k12kop

Name is my job, I was a Marine airwinger....


----------



## Foxy85

Foxy --- Yes, I'm a guy. I used to be obsessed with World War II and more specifically, Erwin Rommel a.k.a. The Desert Fox. I used to play a video game called Day Of Defeat online( A World War II First Person Shooter, a modification of the game Half-Life) and used Desert Fox as my call sign. The clan (Group of guys/girls that play as a team together) shortened to Foxy when talking to me. It stuck. --- Yes I'm a geek, or at least I used to enjoy being one when I had free time.

85 --- My birth year.

My avatar changes all of the time. Currently one of the rubber duckies my 10 month old daughter has in her collection. The patches I use as my avatar is my dept., and surrounding depts.


----------



## lofu

Lofu- Acronym of my academy class moto.

Av- Been a fan since the mid to late 80's. Haven't missed a game in about 10 years (thank god for VCR and now DVR). Pretty much rule my life from Fall to Spring.


----------



## new guy

My user name seemed fitting when I first became a member but I really didn't take into the account its shelf life. Anyway, its better than getting a permanent tattoo of an ex girlfriends name on my backside. I went without an avatar for the longest time because I am somewhat of a computer illiterate. When I finally figured it out, I went with St. Michael the Arch Angel who I truly believe watches over us. Several already had him for an avatar so I went with a different rendition.


----------



## 8MORE

The name was somewhat whimsical. Had just finished lunch, Thinking of a good name and though, Boy I............ Than I should have. The avatar is just something I found on the web and it fit,(Thinking of all that has happened over my short time on this planet so far). The signature came about on Inauguration Day, Sick about what had just been done to the nation, I was reading quotes of our founders for inspiration and to remember this nation was born of tougher times. President Washington's warning hit me as relevant to these times were in these days.


----------



## Foxy85

CMAGRYAN ---- All I think of when I see your name is

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jpw2ZSqtNcw&feature=related"]YouTube- I Gave Birth to a Nine Pound Baby...[/nomedia]

CMEGRYAN


----------



## KozmoKramer

USMCMP5811 said:


> I still like the pregnant nun thing better.


You too huh DD... I'll never forgive myself.. 


lofu said:


> Av- Been a fan since the mid to late 80's. Haven't missed a game in about 10 years.


Same here LOFU... I bleed Black & Gold...
Been a fan since the 74-75 season and may have missed a few dozen games in that time. Nothing was like the B's of the 70's & 80's though.
That was hockey the way it was meant to be played...
I saw all the best "finesse" players, like;
Dave Semenko, Dave Brown, Tiger Williams, Dave Schultz, Clark Gillies, and of course, Terry O'Reilly, Stan Jonathan, and John Wensink... 


new guy said:


> My user name seemed fitting when I first became a member but I really didn't take into the account its shelf life.


Just way the word buddy, I can make you "The F'ing Old SOB" with just a few clicks of the mouse... :mrgreen:


----------



## Oscar8

My user name is the cruiser I may or may not drive some day. As for my AV it seemed fitting. The sig is pretty self explanatory.


----------



## tomahawk

Way back in the day on my Day One at Mass-Net (you yougins wouldn't understand), I was a big Atlanta Braves fan, that's where I got tomahawk from. And my avatar was my AIM avatar back in the day as well, thought it was kinda cool. I don't like change, so there it stays, many years later.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

BlueBlood, because of the line of Public Service in my family, its definitely in my blood. I have alot of pride in this job and am proud of the people who do it. This truly is one of the only professions that you have to live it to know it and realize what others go through in the daily performance of their duties. And I do believe we all bleed blue when a Brother or Sister Law Enforcement Officer passes.


----------



## new guy

KozmoKramer said:


> Terry O'Reilly, Stan Jonathan, and John Wensink...


Those guys used to physically beat the crap out of the Canadians before unfortunately falling short on the scoreboard. Dam that Guy Lafleur and Ken Dryden. It got a little bit sad when Terry O'Reilly, who never lost a fight in his hey day, started getting his ars kicked by the young goons towards the end of his career. Nice to see them relevant again. It's been too long.


----------



## Pats2009

Pats2009= Patriots in 2009!....just something simple I thought of...

As for the shield/shamrock avatar.....LE is in my family and were all of Irish heritage, plus I like how it looks.


----------



## lpwpd722

I'm really enjoying this thread. It's kinda like a meet and greet. Thank you for starting it.


----------



## LGriffin

lpwpd722 said:


> I'm really enjoying this thread. It's kinda like a meet and greet. Thank you for starting it.


Good idea Obie, but it's starting to seem like an AA meeting so here goes: LGriffin is the matriarch on Family Guy who puts up with everyone's crap while remaining calm, cool and collective in light of the fact that Stewie and Bertram relentlessly plot her death. It is, therefore, very fitting.
e 
I just really like the av in support of those who serve and protect our country but the quote is actually what I say to my loving husband every morning as he exits the building in his big blue pants...


----------



## MM1799

MM are my initials. 
1799 is my old cruiser number... NOT my ID. I'm not _that_ old. :ninja:

As far as my sig: I figure since all the politicians nowadays read off teleprompters and rattle off meaningless quotes; I decided to remind everyone that we once had real leaders.

Oh and I don't have an avatar because I'm freakin' lazy. :razz:


----------



## LongKnife56

I have a number of online user names, but since there seemed to be many military or ex-military here, I decided to use my call sign from a long, long time ago from my unit if Vietnam - a cavalry saber is a "long knife." Contrary to usual military secrecy, we wanted Charlie to know we had come calling.


----------



## OfficerObie59

lpwpd722 said:


> I'm really enjoying this thread. It's kinda like a meet and greet. Thank you for starting it.


My pleasure.


BLUE BLOOD said:


> BlueBlood, because of the line of Public Service in my family, its definitely in my blood. I have alot of pride in this job and am proud of the people who do it. This truly is one of the only professions that you have to live it to know it and realize what others go through in the daily performance of their duties. And I do believe we all bleed blue when a Brother or Sister Law Enforcement Officer passes.


You ever read NYPD Detective Ed Conlon's book of the same name? Good read. Crop the cover, it'd make a nice av.


----------



## Johnny Law

OfficerObie59 said:


> My pleasure.
> 
> You ever read NYPD Detective Ed Conlon's book of the same name? Good read.


Yes I have and yes it is.


----------



## cmagryan

Foxy85 said:


> CMAGRYAN ---- All I think of when I see your name is
> 
> YouTube - I Gave Birth to a Nine Pound Baby...
> 
> CMEGRYAN


- Funny how fantasy can mimic reality!


----------



## Loyal

LOFU, you mentioned your handle was an acronym for your academy motto....what does it stand for ?? BTW, Blue Blood is a great book, can be found in your local library...compare his NYC experience to the book "Midnights, my year on the Welfleet Police"..another good book you can borrow from the library...two very different worlds, but both were very interesting


----------



## Loyal

please continue to share the story behind your screen names - it's interesting

MPD, where are you ? Will I have to incite you ???? You know I can...


----------



## MCADPD24

Mines is pretty simeple. MCAPD The department I work for. The # meant what my badge number was, but it changed. My Avatar, well, I wish I was on vacation everyday. My signature, well, I'm a huge President Reagan fan.


----------



## pahapoika

pahapoika = "badboy" in Finnish

the avatar is the Finnish national coat of arms used on the state flag and numerous military insignias.

was trying to come up with a original email address. girlfriend at the time was helping me get into computers and asked if i knew anything in a foriegn language. could only remember my grandmother yelling "badboy"

to be honest i was on some pretty good meds at the time for a major knee operation and can't say it was the best choice, but there it is.


----------



## Guest

pahapoika said:


> pahapoika = "badboy" in Finnish


I meant to ask you at the M&G what the hell that meant, but my mind was clouded by.......the thought of legal issues I wanted to discuss with NEPS.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> I thought it was the Mai Tai's... I know I was passing them back to SOMEBODY....


That was fra444...I was innocently sipping my Diet Coke, and waiting for an excuse to escape that whole scene. 

Don't make me tell the story about the people who commented on your consumption of a certain beverage....which, at the time, I fully believed would end in a murderous fight.


----------



## fra444

Lets see.......... I drank what again?!



BEER!! LMAO! And plenty of them!

Never did any fruity Asian drink pass my lips. So there!


----------



## SinePari

fra444 said:


> Lets see.......... I drank what again?!
> 
> BEER!! LMAO! And plenty of them!
> 
> Never did any fruity Asian drink pass my lips. So there!


You don't want to end up a *Girl Drink Drunk* (Kids In The Hall...classic)


----------



## kwflatbed

No one can confuse what I drink.


----------



## StbbrnMedic

Mmmmmmm... The Mai Tai's were Yum!!!!


----------



## fra444

StbbrnMedic said:


> Mmmmmmm... The Mai Tai's were Yum!!!!


 I'm sure they were, and when you and mtc started sucking on one TOGETHER! they looked YUM!!!!! 

See what you all missed!


----------



## pucknut

Self Explanatory, I too am another Bruins junkie. Had a few good slapshot conversations with Kozmo a while ago, that was cool.
Awesome thread BTW


----------



## Guest

OCKS Old Cops Know Stuff


----------



## Lights-Out!

User name: Think its self explanatory, I'm a CO and its a term we use.

Avatar: The avatar is a blue barbed wire. It's the Correction Officer version of the thin blue line. Got the pic from here: Blue Barbed Wire, but i modified it to fit my preferences.

Signature/Profile Pic: I'm a big South Park fan, so my sig and profile pic is my favorite character Cartman and they relate to my field of law enforcement.


----------



## fra444

I didnt know about the Blue Barbed Wire LightsOut. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Killjoy

Killjoy - A nickname I got way back in the service. When the Air Force (briefly) changed the sewn-on last name on their BDU's to the despised black, leather "Air Crew Style Name Patch", just to be different, I elected to have my first and middle initials and my last name printed on it, rather than the first and last name. Hence "K.J." became "Killjoy" at no-hope-Pope AFB during our first exercise and the new airmen saw all the weaponry and ammo strapped to my web gear.

My avatar is my patch from my last active-duty wing; the legendary 23rd Wing, the _Flying Tigers_.


----------



## sdb29

my initials and my old badge number. The radio code for "arrest" on my department used to be 103. We had a guy back in the day who used to lead the department in arrests who had a vanity plate with his initials followed by 103. I stole the idea from him.

The avitar is an old police station in my city. No, I never worked there. It doesn't mean much of anything and I'll probably change it when I get around to it.


----------



## jettsixx

Jett was a nickname I had since grade school, 6 is my favorite number. As for the avatar love all dogs but my GSD is very special to me. As for the sig I think it is very true.


----------



## OfficerObie59

jettsixx said:


> 6 is my favorite number.


And to think, I thought you were a fan of Motley Crue.


----------



## L4G81

Love your sig too! I see it in a lot of rescuer's siggys in emails. 



jettsixx said:


> Jett was a nickname I had since grade school, 6 is my favorite number. As for the avatar love all dogs but my GSD is very special to me. As for the sig I think it is very true.


----------



## jettsixx

Actually Obie I was a Crue fan until about 93 or when ever they broke up the band. I havent really listened to them since then. 

LG, I have done some rescue work as well. I am not on any rescue forums though.


----------



## Big.G

When I created this account, I wanted something completely anonymous. Here every member is issued a member number when we register. I am not that creative so my username for my email isn't all that anonymous, but I didn't want to create a new email. So I used what Verizon has as basically my member number that I found while screwing around with my account settings one day. It meant absolutely nothing to me other than it being what verizon refers to my account as so I was sure it would mean nothing to anyone else.

Verizon now lets us create an alias for our email account. Maybe sometime in the future I'll have an Admin change my username and create an email alias that can match it, but it's not at the top of my list of things to do.

My username was so random that it took me a very long time to memorize it to log in. I'd be like "Fuck, what was it again..." Then I'd have to log into my email and go into settings to see what it was again. 

My avatar was something I found while searching for S.W.A.T. related pictures in photobucket. My old avatar is my profile picture that I found the same way.

My sig is an animation I found on "Soxspace." The quote from 94c was just something I thought was funny. Just click on the little blue arrow in the quote to take you to the original post.


----------



## PearlOnyx

I've used this screen name for a variety of things for almost 15 years now. It had a meaning back then...something to do with good and evil, stuff that interests you when you're 15. Now that I'm 30, it don't mean a thing...just a name that stuck when I signed up for stuff.


----------



## Guest

User name is my agency and RTT. Back when this was MASSNET.COM, I thought an LE user name was fitting. I thought about changing it when Gill asked if anyone wanted to after the big IA invest. The offer was declined. Anything I type, I stand by. A good argument may persuade me to change my opinion, but I will not hide. Although, after some recent posts, Obamassiah tactical teams may snatch me up and all traces of me may disappear. NWO, baby.
As far as the avatar, The Blues Brothers just crack me up.


----------



## Nighttrain

I was "assigned" the nickname by a midnight sgt who believed it was his job to give all the newbies a name. It stuck with my coworkers and when I signed up for masscops I was often called nighttrain so I figured why not. Since my transfer it has since gone the wayside unless cmag brings it up.

The avatar is the lead singer of a fictional rock group called White Gold that sings about the wholesome goodness of milk. I came across it on myspace years ago when I was attempting to create a profile for the business my wife and I ran. Just seemed silly and moronic to me so I used it.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz

*Re: Sgt Andy Sipowicz*

I was once a NYPD Detective Sgt who was often times abusive towards suspects. I was also a recovering alcoholic. My old partner is now a big shot Detective down in Miami. My other former partner died of some bizarre heart ailment a few years back. I decided to move on to bigger and better things than the NYPD and am now a local MA Police Officer who is protected by civil service........


----------



## OfficerObie59

jettsixx said:


> Actually Obie I was a Crue fan until about 93 or when ever they broke up the band. I havent really listened to them since then.


I don't think you've missed much.



Nighttrain said:


> I was "assigned" the nickname by a midnight sgt who believed it was his job to give all the newbies a name.


 I know we've been over this before, but you're sure it wasn't a Guns N' Roses song fueled by a turpentine-like beverage???


----------



## Guest

Nighttrain said:


> The avatar is the lead singer of a fictional rock group called White Gold that sings about the wholesome goodness of milk. I came across it on myspace years ago when I was attempting to create a profile for the business my wife and I ran. Just seemed silly and moronic to me so I used it.


I still watch that with my 5 year old once and a while. He thinks it's hilarious... so do I. Who is less mature?


----------



## NoSoupForYou

mines pretty obvious, it's the infamous quote from the Soup Nazi one of my favorite characters from seinfeld (one of my favorite shows). av matches the name. sig refers to the fact that I'm not (yet ) a cop and wouldn't want some lush from the media taking something I say and using it against police or anything and my i also have my former screenname which I chose sort of on the spot but i changed because once again i didn't want to be confused with a cop...


----------



## Nighttrain

Thats awsome Obie! Stu, I have the One Gallon Axe song on my ipod. It's not the same without the video.


----------



## OfficerObie59

If you weren't aware of the full story:


> "We were living in the Gardener Street studio, where we had one little box of a room. We had no money but we could dig up a buck to go down to this liquor store. It happened to have this great wine called Nightrain that would fuck you up for a dollar. Five dollars and you'd be gone. We lived off this stuff." - Guns N' Roses bassist Duff McKagan, Hit Parader March 1988
> 
> I'm on the nightrain
> Bottoms up
> I'm on the nightrain
> Fill my cup
> I'm on the nightrain
> Ready to crash and burn
> I never learn
> I'm on the nightrain
> I love that stuff
> I'm on the nightrain
> I can never get enough
> I'm on the nightrain
> Never to return.


I think it was Delta that said he would pour what he has left down the drain, but the EPA would come to his house and fine him hundreds of thousands of dollars for the the HazMat clean-up.


----------



## Sgt.Joe Friday

My user name Sgt. Joe Friday.
badge # 714
Played by Jack Webb in Dragnet TV series.
Famous Quote " just the facts "


----------



## 94c

Sgt.Joe Friday said:


> My user name Sgt. Joe Friday.
> badge # 714
> Played by Jack Webb in Dragnet TV series.
> Famous Quote " just the facts "


Bill Gannon was the voice of reason.

Just sayin...


----------



## OfficerObie59

94c said:


> Bill Gannon was the voice of reason.


Then somehow he got a promotion to Colonel and got sent back in time to serve in Korea...


----------



## Guest

94c said:


> Bill Gannon was the voice of reason.
> 
> Just sayin...


I went to graduate school with a police captain named Bill Gannon. You can imagine the jokes after a few beers during our post-class course evaluations.


----------



## Sgt.Joe Friday

Check out this link for Dragnet info and facts.

http://www.fandango.com/dragnet[tvseries]_v14672/summary

Thanks
Sgt.Joe Friday


----------



## OfficerObie59

Dragnet was awesome...used to be on at 9:30 on Nick-At-Nite after "Get Smart" when I was a kid. 

Don't know if anyone remembers this, but there was an episode where Joe Friday is making secutiy suggestions to the owner of a small clothing shop, one of them being to alternate the direction of clothing hangers so that a would be thief couldn't just pick half the garments off the rack and abscond with them all. 

Well, suffice to say for the next decade or so before I worked in retail myself, I know I was at one time the unknown ire of some floor associates' night recovery as they had to straighten out rack upon rack. I must have screwed up clothing racks at every department store on the South Shore.


----------



## 94c

anybody know what firefighter39 stands for?


----------



## OfficerObie59

94c said:


> anybody know what firefighter39 stands for?


 That he's a firefighter that works 3 out of every 9 days and fills the other 6 with private employment?

Sorry...I couldn't help myself...I don't agree with all his opinions, but he sure is a good sport to keep coming back for more.


----------



## Guest

OfficerObie59 said:


> Don't know if anyone remembers this, but there was an episode where Joe Friday is making secutiy suggestions to the owner of a small clothing shop, one of them being to alternate the direction of clothing hangers so that a would be thief couldn't just pick half the garments off the rack and abscond with them all.


I remember that....I have that episode on VHS tape, somewhere in my basement.


----------



## kttref

Delta784 said:


> I remember that....I have that episode on VHS tape, somewhere in my basement.


...what's a VHS?

(i'm totally kidding)


----------



## SinePari

All my porn is still on VHS


----------



## Guest

SinePari said:


> All my porn is still on VHS


My dad had a BETA pron collection... beat that!


----------



## badgebunny

SinePari said:


> All my porn is still on VHS


Maybe you could stop by my Criminal Profiling class with your collection of porn and give my professor a thrill...then he can educate you on a few things...like "furries"...lmfao


----------



## 7costanza

> 8MM Reel to reel in black and white. :fu2:


Hieroglyphic porn..


----------



## SinePari

I have dozens of videos over 15 years old...and don't know how any of them end.

:GNANA:


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

SinePari said:


> I have dozens of videos over 15 years old...and don't know how any of them end.
> 
> :GNANA:


 Ive always wondered why they even make a porn that last more then 20 minutes


----------



## KozmoKramer

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Ive always wondered why they even make a porn that last more then 20 minutes.


20 minutes???? I cant make it past the opening credits...


----------



## 94c

The killer Bees of all masscop threads.

Booze, Broads, or Bashings.


----------



## TRPDiesel

I use this screen name because all my other's are my name @ whatever so I wanted a little secrecy.

TRPD-Could be Trooper, Could be TR-PD
Diesel- I have always had Diesel trucks. 
Trooper and Diesel are also my pooches- Which I like more than most people.

My AV- It is a fitting salute to my "brothers" at arms. I have always felt that Law enforcement and the Military are supposed to be a brotherhood and always look out for one another- Especially now that the crude reality is that the Job never will look out for you. Unlike the shitheads we deal with, we are guilty until proven innocent.

No sig, but I was thinking of adding the generic "views and submissions are mine alone" one based on above.



OfficerObie59 said:


> *OfficerObie59*
> 
> "Officer Obie" was the nickname given of former Stockbridge Police Chief William Obanhein made famous in Arlo Guthrie's 1967 song/hippie rant "Alice's Resturaunt". The song was based in part on the true story where Guthrie and a buddy get locked up by Chief Obanhein for illegal dumping the day after Thanksgiving 1965. Chief Obanhein, pictured in the av, played himself in the 1969 "Alice's Resturant" movie.


About five years ago I got a phone call from my Chief at the P/T PD that I worked at, He asked me if I recognize the name Arlo Guthrie. I responded "Yes sir, he was the guy that was doing 22 over the speed limit in the gray nissan pathfinder and got the $220 ticket."

I had never heard the song that came out 15 years prior to my birth. But my limited dealings with him, he seemed quite pleasant.


----------



## ArchAngel2

ArchAngel2 is my call sign here. I have a Rotti so i picked that pick (that one is not mine)


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> 8MM Reel to reel in black and white. :fu2:





7costanza said:


> Hieroglyphic porn..


I have smoke signal porn... beat that...I mean... that does not sound right.


----------



## SinePari

KozmoKramer said:


> 20 minutes???? I cant make it past the opening credits...


What's that useless stuff in between money shots? Umm...dialogue? Yeah, we don't need that crap.


----------



## Guest

USMCMP5811 said:


> Dude, if you're putting out smoke signals while watching porn, I suggest you slow down a little and loosen your grip...... :fu2:


HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! Tears bro...

:fu2::fu2::fu2::fu2:


----------



## Kilvinsky

OfficerObie59 said:


> Don't know if anyone remembers this, but there was an episode where Joe Friday is making secutiy suggestions to the owner of a small clothing shop, one of them being to alternate the direction of clothing hangers so that a would be thief couldn't just pick half the garments off the rack and abscond with them all.
> 
> Well, suffice to say for the next decade or so before I worked in retail myself, I know I was at one time the unknown ire of some floor associates' night recovery as they had to straighten out rack upon rack. I must have screwed up clothing racks at every department store on the South Shore.


My mother worked for years at Sears and when they were flabbergasted at the loss of so many clothes from the Men's Department, my Dad made that suggestion via her. It worked until the management didn't like how it looked and had it changed back. Then the clothes started disapearing again. Go figure.



SinePari said:


> All my porn is still on VHS


Mine was until the power of the internet and DVDs came into my life! :inlove:



SinePari said:


> I have dozens of videos over 15 years old...and don't know how any of them end.
> 
> :GNANA:


In all honesty, I have always felt 70s porn was some of the best. You could actually ENJOY the story if it was decent and the acting was good. C'mon, Marilyn Chambers? Todays stuff is good, sure, but you can't be...

wait, I don't watch porn. It's bad. Very bad. Forget everything else I said. :-#

Uh....t:

Mine is from one of my fictional heroes. Andy Kilvinsky of "The New Centurions."

George C. Scott was one hell of an actor and this part was almost made for him. I just liked his characters attitude and style.


----------



## kttref

Are there a ny guys who DON'T watch/look at porn?


----------



## Guest

kttref said:


> Are there a ny guys who DON'T watch/look at porn?


No.


----------



## 7costanza




----------



## TRPDiesel

Not saying you do, but why do some women get so bent outta shape about porn and strip clubs?


----------



## kttref

Insecurities. I don't have a problem with it.....I just don't get the fascination.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Kilvinsky said:


> My mother worked for years at Sears and when they were flabbergasted at the loss of so many clothes from the Men's Department, my Dad made that suggestion via her. It worked until the management didn't like how it looked and had it changed back. Then the clothes started disapearing again. Go figure.


I worked for the JCPenney Company in various positions in and around my Army time before I got on the job. Now if anyone here wasn't aware, Levi's denim jeans, specifically 501's are are extremely popular overseas and tend to run about 4x the price that they do here. So if you live in Germany and you can buy them online for $80 (they retail for under $40 in the US), you're getting an awesome deal.

Some JCPenney planning genius thought it would be a good idea to mandate the 501 table right by the friggin' door for "customer traffic visability"--like they needed it already. On numerous occasions, I'd go over the the table, and the ENTIRE 501 inventory would be gone--like 50 pairs of jeans. My manager would just say, "Well, that the way they wanted it, not my problem."


----------



## Barbrady

kttref said:


> Are there a ny guys who DON'T watch/look at porn?


Blind guys...that's about it.



tomahawk said:


> Way back in the day on my Day One at Mass-Net (you yougins wouldn't understand)


I do, I do. I remember joining mass-net in Dec. 98 (I remember because at the time I was living in LA for a short time). Do you remember the badge numbers? Mine was forty-something. My user name was my initials. Somehow I was not able to keep it when the site was reformatted years ago.

Barbrady is the incompetent cop from South Park.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Delta784 said:


> No.


Actually my Dad doesn't. His morals are quite similar to Victorian England but thankfully he has a decent sense of humor.


----------



## RTC#306

> When I first created an account I worked for LP at Target...not being very creative I came up with TGT1898:
> 
> TGT= Target
> 1898= was the store number I worked out of
> 
> The avatar...well, I'm Irish...and for one reason or another I am obsessed with items that display that...


Well, TGT1898 and I seem to have similar backgrounds.

I am also Assets Protection for Target.....on the radios they alaways call me 
"Mark AP"....so I got Mark AP TGT.......

My avatar is the Irish flag for the simple fact that I am Irish, and not too creative...

And my sig goes well with an inside joke my friends that are also on masscops and I have.....(too long to explain)

This kinda sucks though, Starting july 6 I will no longer be with Target as I will be in the DOC Academy!!!!!!! CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## RTC#306

Markaptgt said:


> Well, TGT1898 and I seem to have similar backgrounds.
> 
> I am also Assets Protection for Target.....on the radios they alaways call me
> "Mark AP"....so I got Mark AP TGT.......
> 
> My avatar is the Irish flag for the simple fact that I am Irish, and not too creative...
> 
> And my sig goes well with an inside joke my friends that are also on masscops and I have.....(too long to explain)
> 
> This kinda sucks though, Starting july 6 I will no longer be with Target as I will be in the DOC Academy!!!!!!! CAN'T WAIT!


*Thanks KozmoKramer!*

*RTC#306* ---- My DOC academy class!


----------



## fra444

Congrats RTC #306!!


----------



## KozmoKramer

My pleasure RTC 306... Good luck with your new career and stay safe.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD

SinePari said:


> I have dozens of videos over 15 years old...and don't know how any of them end.
> 
> :GNANA:


They all end the same way my friend, a great big mess!


----------



## SinePari

BLUE BLOOD said:


> They all end the same way my friend, a great big mess!


Any thread hijacked by porn talk is ok in my book.


----------



## NewEngland2007

TRPDiesel said:


> Not saying you do, but why do some women get so bent outta shape about porn and strip clubs?


I think it's because it appears lately that it is getting harder and harder (hoo hoo ha ha) for guys to differntiate between fantasies portrayed in pornography and what to expect when they get a live woman in the bedroom.

Personally, I think the sex industry is creepy. I'm not threatened because I think a coked out childhood sexual abuse victim in a porn vid is prettier than I am, or has a better body. It's that I don't want a guy who has a head full of porn garbage expecting me to indulge him in what that girl got paid for so she could get her next fix.

I'm fine if a guy wants to enjoy a little porn on his own but I don't want to see it, or hear about it, or have any ideas about butt sex brought into my bedroom. Also, it helps if they're not doing it six times a day.


----------



## Deuce

NewEngland2007 said:


> but I don't want any ideas about butt sex brought into my bedroom..


liar liar....


----------



## Rock

NewEngland2007 said:


> Also, it helps if they're not doing it six times a day.


My _friend_ wants to know, how many times a day is Ok? He's just curious.


----------



## NewEngland2007

Deuce said:


> liar liar....


 No scenes from "OZ" will be reenacted in my bedroom! Unless it's a Dorothy and Cowardly Lion scene. Roarrrrr!



Rock said:


> My _friend_ wants to know, how many times a day is Ok? He's just curious.


Ask your _friend_ if there is any numbness or lack of live women near him.


----------



## Johnny Law

NE, your portrait is ready!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

Johnny Law said:


> NE, your portrait is ready!


 Damn, gotta put this in the HBT:woot:


----------



## Boston Irish Lass

The user name is simple - when people ask where yer from - Everyone knows Boston, it's easier; I'm Irish and I'm definitely a lass.

The av is a poster commonly seen around NI supported by true Republicans who know that Gerry Adams is a sell out not fit to lick the ass of a sheep (no offense to the Furries) and he let the Hunger Strikers die for nothing.

Not that I feel strongly about it....

The other is from a funeral I was at in Belfast of a truly amazing man by the name of Brendan Hughes. Two of the men carrying the casket are from the Magnificent 7:
Ireland's OWN: History 
Brendan Hughes (The Dark): An appreciation


----------



## Hawk19

Hawk19.

Hawk, from the _Spenser for Hire_ novels. The one book in that series that focuses on Hawk the most, _Double Deuce_, is one my favorite books. He's a henchman, but a principled one, and I like his style.

19 is my favorite number. It's also the jersey number of Johnny Unitas, whose birthday I share.


----------



## NewEngland2007

Johnny Law said:


> NE, your portrait is ready!


Yeah well, so is my big special whip, kerrrrrracckkkk! MY butt is off limits, I didn't say the yours was. Oh, what's that? Not what you meant? <evil cackle>


----------



## Tango

Tango is my cat's name.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Tango was also a fine drink back in the 70s. All the classiest people partook of it. I had class and I drank it in abundance.

They don't make it anymore that I'm aware of. No one has class anymore.

and too many people got way too sick from it.


----------



## fra444

NE believe it or not there is more to purn then the BUTT HUMP!!

Porn with a friend of the opposite sex is a great time!!

Like they told little Mikey, "Try it! You'll like it!!!!"


----------



## OfficerObie59

Tango said:


> Tango is my cat's name.


 What a coincidence, mine too...wait...is my wife a MC member????


NewEngland2007 said:


> I don't want to see it, or hear about it, or have any ideas about butt sex brought into my bedroom.


:shock:

And to think, I thought I had created a thread that was to go down in the MC Hall of Fame...


Johnny Law said:


>


I'd do 'er.


----------



## fra444

OfficerObie59 said:


> :shock:
> 
> And to think, I thought I had created a thread that was to go down in the MC Hall of Fame...


 What thread would ever stand a chance of making it into the MC HoF without some type of sexual banter?!?!


----------



## OfficerObie59

fra444 said:


> What thread would ever stand a chance of making it into the MC HoF without some type of sexual banter?!?!


Touché, Fra.


----------



## Andy0921

Barbrady said:


> Blind guys...that's about it.


Wrong.










Kilvinsky said:


> In all honesty, I have always felt 70s porn was some of the best.


I'm not particularly fond of the 70's style bearded clam. You can keep Bigfoot's sister.


----------



## Kilvinsky

fra444 said:


> Porn with a friend of the opposite sex is a great time!!


The HELL IT IS! Years ago, I had a very good friend who was freakin' gorgeous. We would watch porn together now and then and talk and laugh about it as we did. I wanted her like you cannot imagine, but she just wanted to be friends. I think us both being married to someone else had SOMETHING to do with it.

I wept and thankfully the tears kept me from starting fires, if you catch my drift.

TMI? I don't care. I'm still bitter over it.:up:


----------



## fra444

Kilv your killing me here!! LMFAO!!


----------



## NewEngland2007

fra444 said:


> NE believe it or not there is more to purn then the BUTT HUMP!!
> 
> Porn with a friend of the opposite sex is a great time!!
> 
> Like they told little Mikey, "Try it! You'll like it!!!!"


I always know a guy has watched too much porn when he brings up, more than once, 1) "wanna try teh butt sexes" and 2) "wouldn't it be cool if we got your hot friend to join us." Funny how it's not such a hot idea when I mention their knock out guy pal from their soccer league, ha.

And pffffff - The REAL great time is one on one, nobody else exists in the world but each other, draw the curtains, shut off the phone (AND the tv AND the computer) hawt, animalistic, REAL sex. I want to see what my partner can do, not how low some failed fashion model can go for money for a fix.

How old is the Kama Sutra? It has NEVER failed me.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass

NewEngland2007 said:


> Funny how it's not such a hot idea when I mention their knock out guy pal from their soccer league, ha.


Priceless


----------



## Johnny Law

OfficerObie59 said:


> I'd do 'er.


Yes but would she do you? Rockin' the puritanical sex vibe.


----------



## OfficerObie59

NewEngland2007 said:


> And pffffff - The REAL great time is one on one, nobody else exists in the world but each other, draw the curtains, shut off the phone (AND the tv AND the computer) hawt, animalistic, REAL sex. I want to see what my partner can do, not how low some failed fashion model can go for money for a fix.
> 
> How old is the Kama Sutra? It has NEVER failed me.


:woot: :shock:

Wow. Puttin' it all right out there on the table.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

fra444 said:


> NE believe it or not there is more to purn then the BUTT HUMP!!
> 
> *Porn with a friend of the opposite sex is a great time!!*
> 
> Like they told little Mikey, "Try it! You'll like it!!!!"


 How did I let that slip by? I would hope the friend was the opposite sex


----------



## NewEngland2007

OfficerObie59 said:


> :woot: :shock:
> 
> Wow. Puttin' it all right out there on the table.


I shall henceforth keep my posts more family oriented and refrain from mentioning teh butt sexes or any other kinds of teh sexes.


----------



## Johnny Law

NewEngland2007 said:


> I shall henceforth keep my posts more family oriented and refrain from mentioning teh butt sexes or any other kinds of teh sexes.


*NO* you'll do nothing of the kind!!!! You'll reference any and all sorts of sexual connotations or you'll face punishment, ......kerrrrack!


----------



## Kilvinsky

NewEngland2007 said:


> Funny how it's not such a hot idea when I mention their knock out guy pal from their soccer league, ha.


My wife knows I'm reasonable. Still nothing. 



NewEngland2007 said:


> And pffffff - The REAL great time is one on one, nobody else exists in the world but each other, draw the curtains, shut off the phone (AND the tv AND the computer) hawt, animalistic, REAL sex. I want to see what my partner can do, not how low some failed fashion model can go for money for a fix.


I'm with you 100% on the "hawt, animalistic, REAL sex", that can be awesome 1 on 1, but otherwise, admit it, you're a hopeless romantic!

I'm totally a hopeless romantic as well, but a hopeless romantic with issues!


----------



## NewEngland2007

Johnny Law said:


> *NO* you'll do nothing of the kind!!!! You'll reference any and all sorts of sexual connotations or you'll face punishment, ......kerrrrack!


Bring me my whip, a martini, and your bottom!


----------



## Boston Irish Lass

OfficerObie59 said:


> :woot: :shock:
> 
> Wow. Puttin' it all right out there on the table.


Hmm. Freudian slip?


----------



## Guest

Posting in what will be known as an epic thread.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper

"Hi, my name is JAP and I suffer from severe Masscops obsessive compulsive disorder"


----------



## Kilvinsky

Anyone who puts it right out on the table should make sure his cue is well chalked.

Now, rack them balls.

We're talking POOL, right?


----------



## Boston Irish Lass

Kilvinsky said:


> Anyone who puts it right out on the table should make sure his cue is well chalked.
> 
> Now, rack them balls.
> 
> We're talking POOL, right?


Oh for feck's sake I misunderstood again. I thought we were talking about getting dinner out. :blink:


----------



## Sam1974

men always rack their balls in preperation of getting their stick chaulked.. 
it kind of reminds me of bull riding..LOL


----------



## Boston Irish Lass

Sam1974 said:


> men always rack their balls in preperation of getting their stick chaulked..
> it kind of reminds me of bull riding..LOL


I thought they racked em after finding out their stick WASN'T getting chauked?

Bull riding....hmmmm...just heard about a club in worcester....

(just a quick apology to the board - the mister is due back in 4 days - the feisty has kicked in)


----------



## Sam1974

Boston Irish Lass said:


> I thought they racked em after finding out their stick WASN'T getting chauked?
> 
> Bull riding....hmmmm...just heard about a club in worcester....
> 
> (just a quick apology to the board - the mister is due back in 4 days - the feisty has kicked in)


well it can go both ways.. with and without company you know 

supposedly bullriding is coming to foxwoods in the next couple of months. A friend of mine wants me to go with her to see it in person. I just may go. Who knows?

OOOOOOO feisty is a good thing, girly...


----------



## Kilvinsky

Ok you two, keep talking.


----------



## sgthoskins




----------



## Boston Irish Lass

sgthoskins said:


>


OMG that is hysterical :L: :L: :L:


----------



## fra444

LMAO! A female on this board apologizing for being feisty?!?! We wouldn't allow you here if you were any other way! Hell I live with StbbrnMedic! I must adore feisty!!!


----------



## Sam1974

Kilvinsky said:


> Ok you two, keep talking.


now now, kilvinsky, are you being naughty again?


----------



## fra444

Sam1974 said:


> now now, kilvinsky, are you being naughty again?


 I dont think he is being "Naughty" but he is definitely being Kilv and he has now got a vivid picture of everything you two were talking about in his head! This is one of the reasons we love the man!


----------



## Sam1974

fra444 said:


> I dont think he is being "Naughty" but he is definitely being Kilv and he has now got a vivid picture of everything you two were talking about in his head! This is one of the reasons we love the man!


HMMMM men are men.. they are always naughty.. Are you naughty, Fra? What would stbbrn say about that? LOL


----------



## Kilvinsky

I passed out at one point, hit my head and went into a fantasy land where, 

wait, I just re-read those posts, IT REALLY HAPPENED!:woot:


----------



## Kilvinsky

It's been 6 days now. I'm still waiting on the next post. I've called in sick and sat in front of my damn computer non-stop (other than the hours waiting for my daughter to get off the damn thing) and I'm still waiting.

WTF?

Kilvinsky needs more READING MATERIAL!:naughty:


----------



## Sam1974

i'm going to hand you my personal "book o' naughty" to read.. Take notes and get back to me on what you need more info on...



USMCMP5811 said:


> Who in the blue hell is that?


Michael Fagson from his Thriller Video

I mean Michael Jackson from his Thriller Video


----------



## sgthoskins

+1 That is a f-ing train wreck.


----------



## Johnny Law

LawMan3 said:


> could someone please pass me a fork so I can gouge my eyes out.


No fork needed LawMan, GnySgt. Hartman will gouge out your eyeballs and skull fuck you!


----------



## OfficerObie59

USMCMP5811 said:


> Who in the blue hell is that?


You question has it's own Wikipedia article.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Everybody, you're comparing Jackson 3.9 to Jackson 2.1 and Jackson 1.0. I mean, he's gone through more phases than the Moon for Krissakes. Windows is about 130 beats behind M. Jackson and his face! 

Michael XP is so YESTERDAY!


----------



## screamineagle

Michael Jackson looks likes his face caught on fire and someone put it out with a pitchfork.


----------



## OfficerObie59

NEWSFLASH:

Michael Jackson has just commissioned his plastic surgeon to do just one more operation. His request to the surgeon was to do anything to keep people from staring at his nose.

The doctor surprised Michael and came up with a solution. Upon the viewing after the bandages were removed, everybody agreed that the doctor was very creative and the operation was a huge success.










Nobody will look at his nose again.


----------



## KozmoKramer

Oh, Obes.. That.. That, well, that is just plain wrong man...
God damn man, I have to get that image out of my head now...
Anybody know where I can get a ball-peen hammer??????


----------



## CLOWN PATROL

I think mine is self-explanatory.


----------



## KozmoKramer

Clown Patrol - you are a deeply twisted, uncommonly sick individual...
Not unlike 90% of the members of this site... (me included) You should fit right in....


----------



## pahapoika

_*Tango was also a fine drink back in the 70s. All the classiest people partook of it. I had class and I drank it in abundance.*_

damn !

forgot all about that stuff. what was in that shit ?

cheap vodka and Tang ?


----------



## Deuce

KozmoKramer said:


> Oh, Obes.. That.. That, well, that is just plain wrong man...
> God damn man, I have to get that image out of my head now...
> Anybody know where I can get a ball-peen hammer??????


I dunno Koz, I think after a 6 pack I'd hit it....


----------



## Guest

pahapoika said:


> _*Tango was also a fine drink back in the 70s. All the classiest people partook of it. I had class and I drank it in abundance.*_
> 
> damn !
> 
> forgot all about that stuff. what was in that shit ?
> 
> cheap vodka and Tang ?


That was some nasty shit......I wish I had those brain cells back.


----------



## Kilvinsky

KozmoKramer said:


> Clown Patrol - you are a deeply twisted, uncommonly sick individual...
> Not unlike 90% of the members of this site... (me included) You should fit right in....


I AM NOT TWISTED! and I'll KILL anyone who says I am. Kill them slowly and then feed them to Sam's dogs.

Sick, maybe, but NOT twisted. Well, I don't feel so hot, so maybe sick is too strong a word.

It's the rest of the membership who is sick and twisted and all of them are out to get ME! They all work for my chief and report each post to him with a smiley face. I know it, the aliens told me so. They're on MY side...so far.

I'm a little suspicious of Rgnyaaaaaaaaaaaaar though. He's the shorter of the two. My dog said to keep an eye on him and my dog NEVER lies to me.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass

A lot of the avatars seem to have been updated - be nice to hear about some of them...

Boston Irish Lass remains the same....

My newest avatar pic is one of my many odd flowers ( I even have some iris that deliberately smell like bubble gum, now THAT'S cool)


----------



## Mozzarella

My user name is Mozz cuz I stink. My av, cuz I stink really bad. My sig is just a failed attempt to get Mrs. Mozz to put out.


----------



## niteowl1970

I picked niteowl because I've worked graveyard shift for the good part of 9 years.


----------



## BaseballBabe

My screenname is because I love Baseball and Babe is a nickname my dad called me as a kid. Don't ask me why.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass

BaseballBabe said:


> My screenname is because I love Baseball and Babe is a nickname my dad called me as a kid. Don't ask me why.


At least you got a cool nickname - I saddled my daughter with Banana for absolutely no reason at all when she was a tiny thing, 10 years on I can't shake it.


----------



## BaseballBabe

Boston Irish Lass said:


> At least you got a cool nickname - I saddled my daughter with Banana for absolutely no reason at all when she was a tiny thing, 10 years on I can't shake it.


I think Banana is cute.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass

BaseballBabe said:


> I think Banana is cute.


So do I and she has finally tossed any thoughts of me letting it go thank God. When she writes me a note, or signs a card for me now it's always Banana :heart:


----------



## TacEntry

TacEntry.... Somewhat early in my career I was thrown into the world of SRT/Barricaded subject stuff, ended up being an SRT team leader etc..... I pulled the TACTICAL ENTRY outta that. I leave that to the young hard-chargers now - when I can....


----------



## Trifecta

self explanatory. My son


----------



## screamineagle

Mozzarella said:


> My user name is Mozz cuz I stink. My av, cuz I stink really bad. My sig is just a failed attempt to get Mrs. Mozz to put out.


Having known and worked with Mozzhole for a number of years, I can attest that his stench is indeed overpowering, and he does spend an assload of time in the corner.


----------



## uspresident1

My user name is pretty self explanatory...It's refering to our greatest founding father, and first president George Washington. My avatar was recently the Batman symbol but I changed it to the Gadsden Flag. DON'T TREAD ON ME OBAMA!


----------



## MetrowestPD

my username is easy and because I have no originality. New Avatar is because my son loves star wars and he picked it.


----------



## 9319

Mines from a British unit I was over there with, really learned alot about Soldiering, duty and professionalism from them. "HARD TO BE HUMBLE"..there unit motto. (I was with them when I joined Masscops last summer)


----------



## Kilvinsky

I've explained my name, but the avatar of the moment is a bit of a commentary of a situation at work, or should I say a MAJOR INJUSTICE at work.

BIL, Banana is cute. I gave my daughter two nicknames. First off, I used to call her a 'noodlehead' and dubbed her Princess of Noodles when she was little. It was cute then and everytime I saw a sign with the word NOODLE in it, I snapped a pic. It was best if she was in it.

The second was "stinky" and it didn't reflect odor. It was a result of her being a little stinker when she was little and would pull stuff and try to get away with it. Not BAD stuff, kids stuff.

Now she's 13 and I STILL use Stinky on occassion, but mostly what I call her is under my breath and as I'm walking away and I won't share it here.

I still love the kid though, it's just that the smile has become grit teeth.



BaseballBabe said:


> My screenname is because I love Baseball and Babe is a nickname my dad called me as a kid. Don't ask me why.


After reading that, should Jackie Robinson be the signiture or would Babe Ruth be more appropriate?


----------



## Guest

Trifecta said:


> self explanatory. My son


You named your son Trifecta?


----------



## 7costanza

> You named your son Trifecta?


Thanks, I didnt want to be the one to ask...


----------



## OfficerObie59

7costanza said:


> Thanks, I didnt want to be the one to ask...


 I'm good personal friends with him and I still didn't get it.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Third child?


----------



## 7costanza

I thought maybe he picked the sex of his first second and third child and won a ton of money in a bet on it, wait...thats the triple trifecta.


----------



## Deuce

Three sons on the job?


----------



## OfficerObie59

Kilvinsky said:


> Third child?





7costanza said:


> I thought maybe he picked the sex of his first second and third child and won a ton of money in a bet on it, wait...thats the triple trifecta.





Deuce said:


> Three sons on the job?


I can safely say that it's none of the above.

My bet is refers to him, his wife, and his kid.


----------



## kealiikoa1

My username is Hawaiian for "King of Battle". I was in artillery (the king of battle) in the Marines and was stationed in Hawaii. Ke Ali'i Koa was my battalion's motto.


----------



## Kilvinsky

OfficerObie59 said:


> I can safely say that it's none of the above.
> 
> My bet is refers to him, his wife, and his kid.


That would work. I just hope his son isn't as big as a horse.


----------



## Rock

Hey, I like that so I'll do the same thing. It'll be interesting to read the explainations. 

My user name is also self explainitory.


----------



## Deuce

Rock said:


> Hey, I like that so I'll do the same thing. It'll be interesting to read the explainations.
> 
> My user name is also self explainitory.


You're dumb as a........?


----------



## OfficerObie59

Rock said:


> Hey, I like that so I'll do the same thing. It'll be interesting to read the explainations.
> 
> My user name is also self explainitory.


 This should be good...


----------



## 94c

I had to change my avatar because Harry always ended up at the casino instead of the Boston Harbor.


----------



## Guest

OfficerObie59 said:


> This should be good...


That's an 82mph dead-straight fastball, right down Broadway.


----------



## Rock

Deuce said:


> You're dumb as a........?


 Yup....I lobbed that one right in there didn't I?


----------



## rocksy1826

My dogs name is Rocky. I call him Roxy sometimes. Since he's a boy, I didn't want to spell it in the teenybopper way. 

1826 are the last 4 digits of my medic number. I always dyslexia'd them in my head so I just made it into part of an email (and later mc id) so that i'd be forced to remember

avatar: I have a strong respect and appreciation for marial arts and for firearms.


----------



## RodneyFarva

Deuce said:


> You're dumb as a........?


Dude, I think I pissed myself!! Im Sorry Rock but that was funny as hell!


----------



## Rock

Hey, everyone gets tagged at least once...Just ask Mike Tyson.


----------



## Guest

My name was just because I grew up watching Hawaii Five-0, and worked with juvenile delinquents who constantly said it. My avatar is a moving target, but currently a picture of my son, who is a badass 6 year old with a warriors spirit, stubborn as hell, and destined for the military (his words not mine). I wouldn't have him any other way.


----------



## SinePari

As of right now I'm in simpleton mode. Just a smiley and an American flag. I'll go back to something obnoxious soon enough, but the screen name is still how I like my coffee...


----------



## HistoryHound

I think the history part is fairly self explanatory. I'm a bit of a history geek. The hound part is because if my nose ist't burried in a book I'm spending my free time digging through old photos, census records, cemetery transcriptions, vital records, etc. following the trail of my latest reearch project. I know sounds morbid, but the people that I'm researching are far more interesting than a lot of the living people I work with. However, some of the people I work with will tell you that the hound part is because they think I'm a bitch for making them do their jobs.


----------



## Deuce

Rock said:


> Yup....I lobbed that one right in there didn't I?


Ya, sorry couldn't resist the meatball..


----------



## Rock

Deuce said:


> Ya, sorry couldn't resist the meatball..


No problem. Just don't ask us to guess where your name came from.........WAY too easy.


----------



## SinePari

Time for a new av...here it is!


----------



## SinePari

mtc said:


> mtc is clueless... but I liked the flag waving little guy!


He'll be back for Veteran's Day. But first beer is on me if you know who my new one is.


----------



## Deuce

Rock said:


> No problem. Just don't ask us to guess where your name came from.........WAY too easy.


I believe sir, you're thinking of douche not Deuce...


----------



## new guy

SinePari said:


> He'll be back for Veteran's Day. But first beer is on me if you know who my new one is.


Rafael Palmiero ?


----------



## SinePari

mtc said:


> John J Pershing ?
> 
> Or Walter Reed ?
> 
> Milton Hershey !!





USMCMP5811 said:


> Sgt. Pepper and his Lonely Hearts Club Band? or W.B. Mason?





new guy said:


> Rafael Palmiero ?


No, no, no, no, no and nope.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass

SinePari said:


> No, no, no, no, no and nope.


Don Juan? Don Quixote?


----------



## OfficerObie59

SinePari said:


> No, no, no, no, no and nope.


A young Burt Reynolds dressesd as a western douche.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Boston Irish Lass said:


> Don Juan? Don Quixote?


Don Ameche?

Don Diego Garcia Alvarez de Goya?

Some guy?


----------



## KozmoKramer

SinePari said:


> He'll be back for Veteran's Day. But first beer is on me if you know who my new one is.


A young Josef Stalin?


----------



## SinePari

Boston Irish Lass said:


> Don Juan? Don Quixote?





OfficerObie59 said:


> A young Burt Reynolds dressesd as a western douche.





Kilvinsky said:


> Don Ameche?
> 
> Don Diego Garcia Alvarez de Goya?
> 
> Some guy?





KozmoKramer said:


> A young Josef Stalin?


No (x7)


----------



## grn3charlie

Mine is my call sign back in the good old Army days. 

Nightowl, if I was still a kid, your avatar would give me nightmares. Brings mind the serial killer who dressed up like a clown. John Wayne Gasey?

Haven't posted any avatar myself yet because I haven't figured out how to yet.

BTW, this thread is too funny. I must have looked out of my mind for laughing out loud.


----------



## Guest

SinePari said:


> He'll be back for Veteran's Day. But first beer is on me if you know who my new one is.


A bobble-head of a 70's porn star?


----------



## 7costanza

> No (x7)


Since you brought me into it Sine, im going to go with the Narco Saint. I would like to know why you made him your avatar though. I think ive earned that, o and I like Coors Lite on draft 

Google Image Result for http://mexfiles.files.wordpress.com/2007/04/jesus-pedro.jpg


----------



## SinePari

7costanza said:


> Since you brought me into it Sine, im going to go with the Narco Saint. I would like to know why you made him your avatar though. I think ive earned that, o and I like Coors Lite on draft
> 
> Google Image Result for http://mexfiles.files.wordpress.com/2007/04/jesus-pedro.jpg


The answer is yes, Jesus Malverde, the Narco Saint. While you're sipping your carbonated water through a crazy straw at the next M&G, I'll explain why I am so fond of the little guy 

But I need to ask, did you genuinely know the answer or was it just a few clicks away via google?


----------



## 7costanza

> But I need to ask, did you genuinely know the answer or was it just a few clicks away via google


Of course I did, im very well read....or maybe im very well .........red


----------



## KozmoKramer

I always thought Costanza likes either Bosco or Pepsi.
After all, he is a man of many temptations.


----------



## Trifecta

OfficerObie59 said:


> I can safely say that it's none of the above.
> 
> My bet is refers to him, his wife, and his kid.


I can't believe I missed this gem. Sorry for the confusion.

I am a thrid generation along with Obie's guess. So how about double trifecta


----------



## Boston Irish Lass

SinePari said:


> The answer is yes, Jesus Malverde, the Narco Saint. While you're sipping your carbonated water through a crazy straw at the next M&G, I'll explain why I am so fond of the little guy


Thank the Lord - I finally have an irrefutable reason to attend the M&G!!


----------

